# portage no realiza qmerge correctamente

## parax

Tras un fatídico reinicio del ordenador, el sistema de ficheros quedó algo corrupto (y eso que estoy usando XFS). En el momento del reinicio, se estaba "emergeando" kdelibs. Todos los ficheros de /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kdelibs/* estaban corruptos. También lo estaba /etc/ld.so.conf (aunque éste fue fácilmente arreglado con env-update). Tras pasar un xfs_repair, parece ser que todos los problemas relacionados con el sistema de fichero fueron reparados.

El caso es que emerge dejó de funcionar. En concreto, se bloqueaba al intentar instalar cualquier paquete (justo antes de desempaquetarlo). Borré todos los ficheros de /tmp, y usé el portage-rescue que hay en /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files. Lo primero que probé tras esto fue a instalar de nuevo el paquete portage. Emerge realizó correctamente todos los pasos, salvo el último (qmerge). Ya sea usando "emerge portage", o directamente el último paso con "ebuild portage-2.0.13.ebuild qmerge", siempre obtengo los siguientes errores:

>>> Merging sys-apps/portage-2.0.11 to /

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/ebuild", line 33, in ?

    a=portage.doebuild(pargs[0],x,getroot(),debug=debug)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1149, in doebuild

    return merge(settings["CATEGORY"],settings["PF"],settings["D"],settings["BUILDDIR"]+"/build-info",myroot)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1374, in merge

    mylink.merge(pkgloc,infloc,myroot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3520, in merge

    self.treewalk(mergeroot,myroot,inforoot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3196, in treewalk

    packagecounter=long(globalcounterfile.readline())

ValueError: invalid literal for long(): 

¿Alguna pista? Gracias de antemano.

----------

